# çeviri



## wormhole

Elimde çevrilmesi gereken bir web sitesi var ama bazı noktalarda metin olmadığı için problem yaşıyorum ve bundan dolayı en uygun çeviriyi yapmaya çalışıyorum!

Artık hiçbirşey eskisi gibi değil...
Seçilmek şimdi çok daha zor...
Gündemde doğru zamanda,doğru iş ortaklarıyla çalışma stratejileri var.
Görünür kılan,algılatan ve seçime yardımcı olan.Gündemde X var...
Görünmek ve algılanmak için işiniz burada...X'de...

Önerilerinizi yaparsanız sevinirim.


----------



## wormhole

No suggestion?I know that it is hard to imagine what the writer meant without the context,but I just need some ideas to form the right translation.


----------



## ciao amore

wormhole said:


> Elimde çevrilmesi gereken bir web sitesi var ama bazı noktalarda metin olmadığı için problem yaşıyorum ve bundan dolayı en uygun çeviriyi yapmaya çalışıyorum!
> 
> Artık hiçbirşey eskisi gibi değil...
> Seçilmek şimdi çok daha zor...
> Gündemde doğru zamanda,doğru iş ortaklarıyla çalışma stratejileri var.
> Görünür kılan,algılatan ve seçime yardımcı olan.Gündemde X var...
> Görünmek ve algılanmak için işiniz burada...X'de...
> 
> Önerilerinizi yaparsanız sevinirim.


 


*Nothing is no longer the same.*
*It is much harder to be preferred**
*At issue, there are strategies of collaboration with accurate co-partners on time.*
*What makes visible, has it perceived and helps being preferred*. There is X at issue.*
*Your job is here, so as to be realised* and be perceived... it at X.*
*** Bazı kısımlarda, özellikle seçilen (chosen) yerine preferred dedim, konteksten çıkardığım kadarıyla, burda seçilmek, başkalarından dolayı, bir anlamda, tercih gibi gözüküyor, bence. *


----------



## wormhole

Nothing is no longer the same...
Now it is much harder to be preferred...
On the agenda,_there are _strategies to work with the right partners/associates at the right time.
Making your company distinguished,well perceived and helping you prefer.On the agenda,X...
So as to be realized and be perceived,your deal is here...X...

Açıkcası bende çok yakın cümleler kurdum ama emin değilim,hatam varsa düzeltirseniz sevinirim,yada başka önerileriniz varsa bekliyorum...

Edit:aslında kırmızı yeri atmayı düşünüyorum,yani açılış sayfasında yayınlanacakları için sanki reduced cümleler kullansam daha mantıklı olur gibi.Ne dersiniz?


----------



## ciao amore

wormhole said:


> Nothing is no longer the same...
> Now it is much harder to be preferred...
> On the agenda,_there are _strategies to work with the right partners/associates at the right time.
> Making your company distinguished,well perceived and helping you prefer.On the agenda,X...
> So as to be realized and be perceived,your deal is here...X...
> 
> Açıkcası bende çok yakın cümleler kurdum ama emin değilim,hatam varsa düzeltirseniz sevinirim,yada başka önerileriniz varsa bekliyorum...
> 
> Edit:aslında kırmızı yeri atmayı düşünüyorum,yani açılış sayfasında yayınlanacakları için sanki reduced cümleler kullansam daha mantıklı olur gibi.Ne dersiniz?


 

*Resmî cümleler, yani there are 'ı there're diye kısaltmamak daha iyi, ama onun dışında kısaltmalara giderek, daha iyi sonuç elde edebilirsiniz. *


----------



## wormhole

@ciao amore 

Teşekkür ederim ilgin için.


Arkadaşlar birkaç teyit edici yorum ve öneri bekliyorum,lütfen önerilerinizi esirgemeyin...Özellikle 4. cümlede şüphem var!Zamanım kısıtlı,yardımlarınızı bekliyorum...


----------



## macrotis

Yardımcı olmak isterdim ama anladığım kadarıyla bunlar reklam cümleleri. Reklam olduğu için de *iri* kelimelerle pek anlamlı olmayan şeyler yazılmış. Yani, okunduğu zaman "_lam galiba önemli bir şey dedi_" hissi uyandıran fakat anlam olarak boş şeyler. İngilizce bu şekil reklam tarzını bilmediğimden  yardımcı olamıyorum.

Bu arada *ciao amore*'yi takdir ediyorum.


----------



## ciao amore

*Teşekkür ederim, burdan edindiğim izlenim, daha doğrusu gördüğüm kadarıyla, resmî ve kısa olması, uzun cümleler de pek uygun değil sanırım, internet reklamlarındaki gibi.*


----------



## wormhole

ciao amore said:


> *Teşekkür ederim, burdan edindiğim izlenim, daha doğrusu gördüğüm kadarıyla, resmî ve kısa olması, uzun cümleler de pek uygun değil sanırım, internet reklamlarındaki gibi.*



Aynen öyleartık yukarda yadığım şekilde hazırlayacağım...tabi yukardaki cümlelerde hata varsa söylerseniz sevinirim...


----------

